# Devon Rex the Poodle of Cat Breeds



## Guccigrl (Apr 11, 2013)

Hi Poodle Lover,










I am thinking of adding a Devon Rex cat to our family, we have a Standard Poodle, a Havanese and a parrot. My twenty one year old and eighteen year old cats passed away a few years back and we miss having cats. I think a Devon would be awesome since they do not shed, I am spoiled with my nonshedding dogs. Plus, I have been reading about their temperaments and they sound awesome, playful, fun, dog-like and they love to cuddle. I figured other poodle lovers would be drawn to this cat breed because of the poodle like coats.

Does anyone have a Devon Rex? Can you give me your experience with them, what's good about them and bad about them?

Love to see your pictures as well, I love their look.

Thanks,

Guccigrl


----------



## Charmed (Aug 4, 2014)

Can't wait for some responses because I have always loved my Siamese but am so allergic...doesn't stop me from having them, though. I was just thinking that a non shedding , or less shedding cat would mean less hair spread around the house to react to....might be easier on my system. I particularly want to know how they compare temperament wise to Siamese and Bengals. Anyone?


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

i also have looked into devons and other supposedly hypoallergenic cats. i gather there is a protein in cat saliva that is the cause of most (but not all) human allergic reactions. according to what i've read, the devon does not produce less of this offensive protein - it just has less cat hair to capture it. so folks with serious allergies need to think long and hard. that being said, folks with allergies have lived happily with devons, but i think much depends on how they handle bathing the cat, cleaning their homes, etc. - and how allergic they are.

cats that supposedly originally (before crossbreeding) did not produce that particular protein include siberians (long-haired, they shed and they look like they're about 3x the size of a normal devon, but lovely temperaments) and a couple of other breeds. the problem for humans is that there are other cat proteins to which some of us are allergic and you have to make sure you aren't allergic to those and/or your cat doesn't produce one of those other proteins as well.

if you have no allergies, devons sound absolutely delightful. they are small, lively and, i gather, affectionate. if i weren't afraid of my allergy possibly leading to thoughts of having to give up a pet, i would opt for one in a heartbeat!


----------



## grab (Jun 1, 2010)

No personal experience, but my coworker used to have Cornish Rexes, which are similar. She loved them and said they had great personalities.


----------

